

Collaborate Task, Support and Sales with Grexit - hackmyway
http://www.hackpundit.com/collaborate-task-support-sales-grexit/

======
hackmyway
Collaborate with Gmail on Task, Support, and Sales - all from your Inbox by
sharing Gmail labels with your teammates. It's a very useful add-ons that can
go a very long way as a collaboration tool by letting people collaborate in an
environment that is very simple, which they know how to use and are very
comfortable with.

